# Lighting?



## AMac217 (Jun 9, 2016)

So I know hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of light... And I have a small window in my room which will work for summer. But during winter I know that won't provide enough light. My question is, how do you light your cage? And what brand/type do you use to do so? I want to know the best and safest set up.


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I use just the over head light in my room since it's pretty bright or a lamp next to the cage. I use the lamp when I want to sleep in that day so I don't have to turn the big light on lol


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd recommend a desk lamp with a timer. Even in summer there are dark days, where I live, summer comes with lots of storms and dark days so you need the lamp more than you think.


----------



## AMac217 (Jun 9, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I'd recommend a desk lamp with a timer. Even in summer there are dark days, where I live, summer comes with lots of storms and dark days so you need the lamp more than you think.


Where can I get a desk lamp that has a timer? Would I angle it towards the house side (where the hedgie most likely will be in), or the rest of the cage?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I think you are thinking it's more difficult than it is. 
A simple desk lamp. A timer that plugs into the wall outlet, and you plug the light into. These are sold in Walmart and other stores. People use these timers for Christmas lighting and for turning lights on and off while on vacation. 
Where to point the lamp, depends somewhat on the cage and room. All it is doing is lighting up the cage. Not any particular part, but the whole cage. 

I hope it that clears it up for you.


----------



## AMac217 (Jun 9, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> I think you are thinking it's more difficult than it is.
> A simple desk lamp. A timer that plugs into the wall outlet, and you plug the light into. These are sold in Walmart and other stores. People use these timers for Christmas lighting and for turning lights on and off while on vacation.
> Where to point the lamp, depends somewhat on the cage and room. All it is doing is lighting up the cage. Not any particular part, but the whole cage.
> 
> I hope it that clears it up for you.


Sorry... Guess I got confused. Thank you.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It gets confusing easily. Especially since with some required items for hedgehogs it a situation where one product is dangerous and with others it is a situation of lots of different items work as well as others.


----------

